# Schumann's piano music, Favorite recordings?



## Itullian

i have come to really love Schumann's piano music.
Anyone else love his piano music?

What are your favorite recordings of it?
:tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood

Picked this up recently as part of a box set. Really liked it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Schumann's piano music is amazing. To speak generally, as a body of work, I count it as one of the summits of the classical music tradition. 

One of my favorite CDs is Claudio Arrau playing Carnaval, Kinderszenen, & Waldszenen on the Philips "Silver Line" series. Timeless. Another great recording of Carnaval is by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli on EMI; very odd, quite slow, but with so much momentum it's irresistible. He makes this music, which can sound trivial in lesser hands, sound like one of the greatest works ever written. 

For the Fantasy in C, one of my favorites of his works, I haven't firmly decided on a favorite yet, but there are a few I like: Martha Argerich on Sony, Sviatoslav Richter on EMI, Evgeny Kissin on RCA, & Maurizio Pollini on DG. They all have their merits (& so do so many more recordings) but I can't decide whether one rises to the top of the pack. 

Argerich's Kreisleriana is amazing. Highly recommended.

Richter's early DG Waldszenen and Fantasiestücke (minus one or two of them) is well worth a listen. 

There's a period specialist called Tobias Koch who made some kind of interesting recordings on fortepianos for the label Genuin. Might be of interest if one likes period pianos. I have the disc w/ the Bunte Blätter op.99 & Albumblätter op.124.

I have yet to really fall in love with the first (or third) piano sonatas, but I do really love the intense passion and frantic energy of the second. It's Argerich/DG and Richter/EMI all the way for me on Piano Sonata No.2, but Angela Hewitt has left behind a formidable recording of it too, very rubato heavy if I recall correctly. She's also recorded Piano Sonata No.1 & the Humoreske that I ought to check out. 

I'm probably not the right guy to ask about Davidsbündlertänze; I have a few recordings of it but none of them has really convinced me of its greatness. 

I'm curious about complete sets—leaning heavily toward Demus, which is sadly not as cheap as it was this time last year.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Well, thanks for starting this thread, Itullian, because I was actually considering starting one myself! I am a very recent convert to Schumann’s piano music after more than 2 years of trying frequently. It was a combination of Pollini’s Fantasie in C (what a masterpiece of the piano literature that is) and Anda’s Davidsbundlertanze that did it for me, as I was finally able to see the poetry and invention of the music. I still can’t say I’m that into his weird march rhythms, but it’s a minor annoyance Throughout the last couple days I’ve tried some Richter, Argerich and Cortot, with my favorite probably being the latter for the amazing spontaneity and searing imagination of his interpretations. I can’t say I actually like Richter too much in Schumann from what I’ve heard (his Fantasie and Symphonic Etudes); he didn’t seem to be quite as inspired as his usual standard in those recordings, but I’m sure they deserve reassessments. I love the short pieces like the Fantasiestucke and Three Romanzen in addition to Kreisleriana and the works I mentioned above, but I’m still working on liking Carnaval, Waldszenen, Kinderszenen, and the sonatas. I’ll need to hear the Arrau disc that flamenco mentions as I normally love his pianism. I’m just glad that this music has finally clicked for me, and I’m excited to start diving deeper into interpretive possibilities.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Schumann's piano music is amazing. To speak generally, as a body of work, I count it as one of the summits of the classical music tradition.
> 
> One of my favorite CDs is Claudio Arrau playing Carnaval, Kinderszenen, & Waldszenen on the Philips "Silver Line" series. Timeless. Another great recording of Carnaval is by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli on EMI; very odd, quite slow, but with so much momentum it's irresistible. He makes this music, which can sound trivial in lesser hands, sound like one of the greatest works ever written.
> 
> For the Fantasy in C, one of my favorites of his works, I haven't firmly decided on a favorite yet, but there are a few I like: Martha Argerich on Sony, Sviatoslav Richter on EMI, Evgeny Kissin on RCA, & Maurizio Pollini on DG. They all have their merits (& so do so many more recordings) but I can't decide whether one rises to the top of the pack.
> 
> Argerich's Kreisleriana is amazing. Highly recommended.
> 
> Richter's early DG Waldszenen and Fantasiestücke (minus one or two of them) is well worth a listen.
> 
> There's a period specialist called Tobias Koch who made some kind of interesting recordings on fortepianos for the label Genuin. Might be of interest if one likes period pianos. I have the disc w/ the Bunte Blätter op.99 & Albumblätter op.124.
> 
> I have yet to really fall in love with the first (or third) piano sonatas, but I do really love the intense passion and frantic energy of the second. It's Argerich/DG and Richter/EMI all the way for me on Piano Sonata No.2, but Angela Hewitt has left behind a formidable recording of it too, very rubato heavy if I recall correctly. She's also recorded Piano Sonata No.1 & the Humoreske that I ought to check out.
> 
> I'm probably not the right guy to ask about Davidsbündlertänze; I have a few recordings of it but none of them has really convinced me of its greatness.
> 
> I'm curious about complete sets-leaning heavily toward Demus, which is sadly not as cheap as it was this time last year.


i have the Demus and love it. He is a very poetic player.
This set is the set that got me into and to love Schumann;s piano works.

i also just sent for the live set by Dana Ciocarlie because i liked the samples i listened to.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

I must admit that while I have loved Schumann's symphonies and concertos from the beginning, his piano music has long seemed a bit chaotic and incomprehensible to me. It took me years to get into it, but I'm enjoying it all the more now. I recommend these recordings:
Kinderszenen - Horowitz
Kreisleriana - Horowitz
Études Symphoniques - Pogorelich (Richter)
Fantasiestücke - Argerich


----------



## NLAdriaan

There is a lot of poetry in Schumann's piano music. A good way to find out is listening to his songs, like the Dichterliebe cycle. After the last song, there is an epilogue by the piano, which is truly beautiful. Brendel plays it wonderfully with DFD as a singer. Of course, the Kinderszenen are also a good piece. Martha Argerich's DG recording is highly recommended. From the relative unknown Novelette's op 21, I have a few of them played by Richter in 1979 and a few others by Youri Egorov. Highly recommended. Egorov alltogether was an excellent Schumann interpreter, there is a double CD which also includes Carnaval, Bunte Blatter, Kreisleriana and others.

Pollini IMO is the more 'masculine'Schumann pianist, not so much poetry in his playing.

In all, to me Schumann's piano music is his preferred genre, much more than the concertos and symphonies.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

It took me quite a while to learn to enjoy Schumann's solo piano _oeuvre_. Even now he's not my top favourite TBH, but a set which helped me get into it a good deal more was Wilhelm Kempff's integral survey and that's still my overall go-to version. A favourite of mine among recordings by other pianists is Brendel's early coupling on Vanguard of the Fantasy in C and the Symphonic Studies. Both performers seem to me to strike a balance between individual moments and overall coherence from which the music benefits greatly.

For the concerto, Lipatti or Kempff again would be my preferences.


----------



## jegreenwood

NLAdriaan said:


> There is a lot of poetry in Schumann's piano music. A good way to find out is listening to his songs, like the Dichterliebe cycle. After the last song, there is an epilogue by the piano, which is truly beautiful. Brendel plays it wonderfully with DFD as a singer. *Of course, the Kinderszenen are also a good piece. Martha Argerich's DG recording is highly recommended. F*rom the relative unknown Novelette's op 21, I have a few of them played by Richter in 1979 and a few others by Youri Egorov. Highly recommended. Egorov alltogether was an excellent Schumann interpreter, there is a double CD which also includes Carnaval, Bunte Blatter, Kreisleriana and others.
> 
> Pollini IMO is the more 'masculine'Schumann pianist, not so much poetry in his playing.
> 
> In all, to me Schumann's piano music is his preferred genre, much more than the concertos and symphonies.


Another favorite of mine.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Although I've been a fan of Schumann's piano music for a long time, I hesitate to weigh in here because there are so many recordings that I haven't sampled or have heard only in passing on the radio. What I can contribute are some recordings that I have collected and admire, including a sleeper and a brand-new one.

My standards for Kinderszenen are Arrau and Horowitz, for Carneval Arrau, and for Kreisleriana Horowitz. But then it gets more interesting.

I love the Symphonic Etudes in C-sharp Minor, Op. 13, and I treasure a recording of this work by my favorite painist, John Browning. It's from 1966 on Sony (via RCA). Browning is not especially known for his Schumann, but this recording is a gem, IMO.

Back in February I listened to a show on WFMT featuring young (born 1986) Hungarian pianist Zoltan Fejervari. He gave an interview and played some pieces in the studio, including parts of Waldszenen. Wow! Then in May he released an album on the ATMA Classique label and I bought the CD. It contains Waldszenen, Nachtstueke, and Humoreske. I find it absolutely marvelous, and now these are my favorite versions of these pieces.


----------



## Bulldog

NLAdriaan said:


> In all, to me Schumann's piano music is his preferred genre, much more than the concertos and symphonies.


I agree. Schumann's creative powers were at their peak in his solo piano music from the 1830's (imo).


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bulldog said:


> I agree. Schumann's creative powers were at their peak in his solo piano music from the 1830's (imo).


Schumann made most of his piano music in the 1830's, when he was in a very romantic mood. He had fallen in love with Clara Wieck, the daughter of his piano teacher, Friedrich Wieck. Schumann stayed at the house of his piano teacher during his studies and he met Clara there (herself being one of the best pianists in Germany at the time). They fell in love and wanted to marry. But Friedirch Wieck, who himself had a typical relationship with his daughter, forbid the marriage and sent Schumann away. In this period, Schumann composed many of his pianoworks and Clara would play them at her concerts. Schumann had to go to court to get the allowance to marry Clara and that is what happened.

So, many of Schumann's pianoworks from this period can be described as 'love letters', sent and dedicated to his distant lover in a language she could play. Most of these pieces are in a free format and knowing the state of mind of Schumann, especially in this period, it is logical that there is a lot of passion and emotion in the music.


----------



## realdealblues

A few off the top of my head.

Carnaval, Op. 9 - Arthur Rubinstein
Fantasie In C, Op 17 - Claudio Arrau, Murray Perhia
Faschingsschwank Aus Wein, Op. 26 - Sviatoslav Richter
Humoreske, Op. 20 - Claudio Arrau, Radu Lupu
Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - Wilhelm Kempff
Kreisleriana, Op. 16 - Martha Argerich
Nachtstucke, Op. 23 - Claudio Arrau
Piano Sonata No. 1 In F-sharp Minor, Op. 11 - Murray Perahia
Piano Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 22 - Martha Argerich
Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13 - Sviatoslav Richter

In general I find all the above (Kempff, Richter, Argerich, Lupu, Arrau and Perahia) to all be excellent in the piano music of Schumann.


----------



## Dirge

These are my favorite works/recordings of piano works by Robert SCHUMANN …

Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13 (1834-37)
:: Richter [Olympia '70]




 (tracks 20-37)

Fantasie in C major, Op. 17 (1836/39)
:: Richter [Supraphon, live '59]





_Kinderszenen_, Op. 15 (1838)
:: Moravec [Nonesuch LP '82]
_There's a YouTube video, but it doesn't do the recording justice._

_Kreisleriana_, Op. 16 (1838)
:: Horowitz [CBS '69]




_The original/first CBS CD uses the Horowitz-authorized takes used on the original LP, but subsequent Sony CD and digital releases use alternate takes of some movements for unknown reasons. I prefer the authorized takes in all cases._

Arabesque in C major, Op. 18 (1839)
:: Moravec [Nonesuch LP '82]





_Waldszenen_, Op. 82/7: "Vogel als prophet" (1848-49)
:: Rubinstein [RCA '46]





I also like _Carnaval_ and _Davidsbündlertänze_ well enough, but I've never found true favorite recordings of either, though I listen to Cortot's HMV recordings more than any others.


----------



## Davidgoldstein

I am quite addicted to Schumann. Kreisleriana and Humoreske are my favorite pieces.
For Humoreske there's only 1 version that blew me away: Arcadi Volodos live in Barbican Hall.

My favorite recording of Kreisleriana used to be Elisso Wirsaladze but I recently came across this unknown pianist who appears to be in psychiatry. His version is in my opinion sensational: Michiel Demarey Kreisleriana on YouTube.


----------



## Second Trombone

I love Schumann's piano music, too. My starter set was a 4-CD box by Kempff on DG. The emotional temperature of Kempff's set now seems a little cool for my taste, for me it served as a very good introduction, making understandable these adventurous works that I first found a bit disorienting. The Kempff box convenietly brings together many of Schumann's most important piano works.
As others have suggested, you can't go wrong with performances by Richter, Rubinstein, Argerich, or Horowitz, among many others, in Schumann. I'd also like to suggest Emil Gilels. Gilels approach to the Symphonic Etudes, in particular, seems to me truly special. And, and, AND!--if you can get ahold of any performances of Schumann by the great-and in the West rather neglected-Russian pianist Vladimir Sofronitksy, by all means do so.
BTW, I found David Dubal's discusson of Schumann's series of early piano works in _The Art of the Piano_ to be particuarly helpful when I first began closely studying Schumann's pian works, and Dubal recommends many fine recordings a well.


----------



## mossyembankment

Some of my favorites:

Kinderszenen - Argerich
Kreisleriana - Argerich (honorable mention - Mitsuko Uchida)
Piano Sonata No. 1 - Pollini
Fantasy in C Major - Pollini (absolutely perfect)
Davidsbündlertänze - Termizhan Yerzhanov (honorable mentions - Anton Ugorski, Amy Yang)
Waldszenen - Zoltan Fejervari
Symphonic Etudes - Murray Perahia
Album für die Jugend - Junko Kurokawa (see below)


----------



## PeterAccettola

Yes ,Yes, yes ...
I have observed that some of my musical interests change and evolve over time. I had not listened to Robert Schumann much in the past, but recently have fallen in love with his work.
First, there is his Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54. The recording I have is quite lovely: the pianist is Janne Mertanen, with the Gavle Symphony Orchestra, on ALBA label.
And after listening to this I found a solo piano CD with pianist Piotr Anderszewski, on ERATO label. These works are really lovely.
Schumann has a quietude and gentleness that just floats in on his beautiful harmonies, mixed with the power and passion he also exhibits.
I highly recumbent these two CDs.
And I have just purchased his 2nd and 4th Symphonnies and look forward to exploring these as well.
But I agree with you about his piano music; very special indeed.


----------



## Chatellerault

Not mentioned yet: 

Novaes - Papillons, Symphonic Etudes, Fantasiestücke, etc.
Pires - Kinderszenen, Waldszenen (Erato, before her DG albums)
Richter - Bunte Blatter (I got it on a CD with Chopin's 4 Scherzi, also top recommendation)
Schiff - Sonata no.1, Fantasie, etc. (ECM)

For the Piano Concerto my favourite old recordings are: Lipatti/Ansermet (1950); Michelangeli/Gavazzeni (Live at the Vatican 1962); Arrau/Dohnányi (1963)


----------



## Goatissimo

I see that some people have mentioned performances of Schumann on 'period' pianos. The sound is not to everybody's taste, especially as most people are used to the sound of modern pianos. I'm a bit baffled though as to why there are so few recordings of the Schumann piano concerto on instruments of his period. The texture and balance and colour is so different with period instruments - much more subtle in my opinion, and it's the sound that he would have had in his head. Modern instruments sound bland in comparison. Could anyone point me in the direction of a recommended recording of the concerto on period instruments? (I'm not convinced about the Melnikov rendition, which seems to me to be a trifle heavy handed.)


----------



## Wigmar

Yes,


Itullian said:


> i have come to really love Schumann's piano music.
> Anyone else love his piano music?
> 
> What are your favorite recordings of it?
> :tiphat:


Yes, I often listen to it
Some days ago I reveived a cd box (DG) with Kempff playing the most known piano works, and it was to my taste. Besides, I also like to listen to Rubinstein and Horowitz. 
Arabeske: Rubinstein 1961
Fantasistucke: Richter, 1956
Kinderszenen: Horowitz, 1987
Kreisleriana: Horowitz


----------

